# Боль и хруст в позвоночнике и суставах



## alexx2020 (4 Мар 2018)

Всем добрый день. Беспокоит боль и сухой хруст в суставах , при этом плохое общее состояние. Проходил анализ крови , эндокринолога и ревматолога они со своей стороны не видят явных заболеваний, болезнь бехтерева мне исключили, также сдавал анализы на антитела , тоже все в пределах нормы , есть ренгены, при этом хруст и больно дотрагивается до левых рёбер и отсистого отростка, постоянный герпес(заед) на левом краю губы ,усиливается от еды и. Тд ( кровоточит).сушит сильно лицо боль жгучая, может быть симптомы одного заболевания, прошу прокомментировать снимки спины , и помочь с постановлением диагноза. С уважением Александр


----------



## La murr (5 Мар 2018)

@alexx2020, Александр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому *специалисту форума* на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2018)

1. Болезнь Шойермана-Мау, от неё спондилоартроз и ребернопозвонковый артроз, и видимо миофасциальный синдром.
2. Хруст не важен
3. Жир и алкоголь не влияют на позвоночник, но могут влиять на болевой порог.
4. Заеды-герпес?
5. Тема на форуме есть?

В личке спрашивали:
1. СОЭ, СРБ, АЦЦП, мочевая кислота
2. Операция, может и помочь. Решать Вам. Думаю не найдете хирурга, который на это согласится.


----------



## alexx2020 (5 Мар 2018)

Спасибо, а скажите шея и поясница тоже артрозная или они хорошие, просто шея то тоже болит, проще позвонки не севшие

Просто артроз всего позвоночника это странно, в моем возрасте,и на мрт раньше были грыжи шморля в грудном сейчас их нет на рентгене как такое может быть?

Кроме Аццп  все сдавал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2018)

alexx2020 написал(а):


> Спасибо, а скажите шея и поясница тоже артрозная или они хорошие, просто шея то тоже болит, проще позвонки не севшие


Артрозные. А болеть может и от мышц.


alexx2020 написал(а):


> Просто артроз всего позвоночника это странно, в моем возрасте,и на мрт раньше были грыжи шморля в грудном сейчас их нет на рентгене как такое может быть?


Не странно, нормально, у Вас же с детства. а у всех лет с 15.
Прибавьте 15 лет. Нормально?
Грыжи Шморля есть.


----------



## alexx2020 (5 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, извените , даже у здорового артроз в 15 ? В детстве и школе ничего не болело , я просто не могу понять , плохой позвоночник или нет, и артроз даёт боль даже если снять мышечные спазмы болеть все равно всегда будет при артрозе?

Ну и конечно что посоветуете делать в этой ситуации

И наверное последний самый главный вопрос при сильной боли в груди Мама дала феназепам и боль как рукой сняло , психосоматические боли , или сам препарат снимает любую боль?

Просто вопрос в том что серьёзные проблемы позвоночника вызывают боль и депрессию , либо психосоматика все усугубляет, поэтому и спрашиваю настолько ли критичные снимем вызывающие такие боли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

Остеохондроз с 15, а у Вас и артроз.
Он-то у вас от 0 начинался.

Что и как у вас болит, можно только рассуждать по инету.

Что первично психосоматика или проблема, тут так же надо разбираться, и думаю не сможете в этом разобраться никогда.
Да и не надо.
Надо:
тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## alexx2020 (6 Мар 2018)

Ну вы меня и напугали, Даже пришлось к ревматологу известному идти, он сказал что    Спондилоартроза и в помине нет , да изменения в грудном есть , но это не артроз как многие думают,да и на описание рентгенов у меня не написано про спондилоартроз, странно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

Успокоили, вот и хорошо.
Теперь главное чтобы не болело.


----------



## alexx2020 (6 Мар 2018)

Ну немного успокоился, но как может быть спондилоартроз если явного снижения дисков нет, это же взаимосвязанно , правильно я понимаю?

Кстати сухой хруст во всем теле может быть связан с нарушением обмена веществ, 1(эндокринологические) . 2 ) желчный пузырь и желновыводящие пути, гастриты и т.д


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

@alexx2020, болезнь Шойермана-Мау - это и есть не то что снижение, а это полное отсутствие дисков.


----------



## alexx2020 (6 Мар 2018)

Ну отсутсвие дисков быть не может впринципе. Болезнь Шермана мау это в первую очередь гиперкифоз, при котором собственные диски продавливают костную ткань, и получаются грыжи шморля,и идёт это не с самого рождения как вы сказали . Лет 12-16 когда человек сильно вырастает а мышцы за ним не успеваюти получается искривление, а вы видите что у меня нет дисков? Тогда бы кость на кости лежала.и ещё если бы у меня был спондилоартроз в детстве то и боль бы была с детства, а не в 23 года . Тут надо разбираться.вы ещё говорите не обращать внимание на хруст.Согласен если этот хруст не патологический и не причиняет боль, но если хрустит постоянно это уже патология и вызвана она скорее обменными процессами в организме, которые тоже нужно учитывать,а все остальное это следствие.


Диски есть просто они клиновидной формы в некоторых отделах

И ещё Фёдор Петрович , как вы можете объяснить то что у людей за 50 лет в любом случае есть и снижение дисков и спондилоартроз и.тд но боли нет, я не пытаюсь с вами спорить но когда врачи поликлиники не могут объяснить причину боли , и дать рекомендации, то пациенту приходится самому разбираться в проблеме, я считаю это неправильным, не можешь поставить диагноз не лечи людей (это не к вам относится), просто все врачи мои до этого мои снимем смотрели и говорили все нормально, некоторые говорили даже хорошая спина. Возможно ещё раньше у меня можно было бы все исправить, но конечно главное чтобы не было боли а что там на снимках не так уж и важно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

Так есть и те у кого нет боли и в Вашем возрасте при такой же картине.
У заболевания есть ремиссия и обострение.
Боли в обострении.
У Вас обострение, правда хроническая форма.
Врачи правильно говорят, нормально все у Вас.
И не важно что на снимках, важно чтобы не болело.
А болят мышцы и суставы.
Там и болеть больше нечему.



> Ну отсутсвие дисков быть не может впринципе.


Может.



> Болезнь Шермана Мау это в первую очередь гиперкифоз, при котором собственные диски продавливают костную ткань, и получаются грыжи шморля,и идёт это не с самого рождения как вы сказали . Лет 12-16 когда человек сильно вырастает а мышцы за ним не успеваюти получается искривление, а вы видите что у меня нет дисков?


Так и есть


> Тогда бы кость на кости лежала.и ещё если бы у меня был спондилоартроз в детстве то и боль бы была с детства, а не в 23 года .


Лежит. Время пришло болеть.



> Тут надо разбираться.вы ещё говорите не обращать внимание на хруст.Согласен если этот хруст не патологический и не причиняет боль, но если хрустит постоянно это уже патология и вызвана она скорее обменными процессами в организме, которые тоже нужно учитывать,а все остальное это следствие


Не видел чтобы с этим кто-то справился.


----------



## alexx2020 (6 Мар 2018)

Время пришло болеть тоесть вы хотите сказать у здорового человека по всем показателям, кроме спины , в 23 года запрограммированность природой болеть?)) хорошо допустим что остеохондроз(спондилоартроз и т.д )это же возрастные заболевания, ну вообще я сейчас заметил то что много молодых людей этим болеет , то хруст то ещё что-то , скажите вы же понимаете что первопричина это не позвоночник, это следствие, раньше например это было дикостью чтоб кто-то на это жаловался, сейчас же почти у всех в той или иной форме, конечно это проблема огромная которая сравнивается по мучениям даже с онкологией ( это научный факт), но все же вы считаете что все что у меня не я виноват, а генетика, я же не мог испортить позвоночник в 23, даже если бы очень этого хотел?

И да самый неприятный это фасеточный синдром как я понимаю? Потому-то сами диски то не могут болеть, нет болевых рецепторов, и кстати как относитесь к радиочастотной денервация? Может это решит проблему раз и навсегда? Был опыт такого рода у вас или ваших пациентов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2018)

> Время пришло болеть тоесть вы хотите сказать у здорового человека по всем показателям, кроме спины , в 23 года запрограммированность природой болеть?))


Программа у каждого своя, вопрос лишь в том, что вы сделали чтобы изменить программу.
А так как предупреждения не было, то ничего и не сделали.



> хорошо допустим что остеохондроз(спондилоартроз и т.д )это же возрастные заболевания, ну вообще я сейчас заметил то что много молодых людей этим болеет , то хруст то ещё что-то , скажите вы же понимаете что первопричина это не позвоночник, это следствие, раньше например это было дикостью чтоб кто-то на это жаловался, сейчас же почти у всех в той или иной форме, конечно это проблема огромная которая сравнивается по мучениям даже с онкологией ( это научный факт), но все же вы считаете что все что у меня не я виноват, а генетика, я же не мог испортить позвоночник в 23, даже если бы очень этого хотел?


У вас генетика (хондропатия, спина бифида, плоскостопие, ССС), + фенотип как у всех молодых-когда статических нагрузок больше чем динамических, а динамические, даже самые простые, на нетренированном теле. становиться перегрузкой!

Спина болела всегда (моя с 17 лет), только у тех кто более тренирован - от динамических, а кто менее тренирован (раньше самой жизнью, то чего сейчас как раз и не хватает) от статических. 
Да и сейчас, как деревенские - так грыжа, как городские - так мышцы.


----------



## alexx2020 (6 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, все понял, спасибо большое за ваши ответы, стало все понятно что происходит. С уважением.

Ещё доктор скажите а почему вы сказали что врятли хирург согласится на это, ведь молодым людям моего возврата делают ее, или у меня особенный случай?


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Я думал это врожденное только ))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Врожденно-приобретеное.
В 18 лет какой вес в зале поднимали?


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Лично я никогда не поднимал веса, боксом с детства занимался это да, ну у меня ещё и спина бифида , так что думаю приобретённое воюрятли, да и вообще от травм грыжи и тд может быть но не клиновидность и плоскостопие))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Все перечисленное - дисплазия.
А на дисплазию наложим жизнь, вот и получаем сегодняшнее состояние.
Но, оно очень неплохое!
Занимайтесь много и правильно и будет Вам счастье!


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Доктор а я правильно понимаю что дисплазия это хрупкие хрящи, и суставы, то есть они более мягкие чем у других??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

И более мягкие, и не растут, и кости, и мышцы, и связки.
Но не переживайте, в наше время это не особая проблема, работа не камни ворочать.


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Знаете мне что камни ворочать что сидеть одинаково, даже камни проще, устал и пришёл спать)


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И более мягкие, и не растут, и кости, и мышцы, и связки.
> Но не переживайте, в наше время это не особая проблема, работа не камни ворочать.


Вот Гарринча , тоже видимо дисплазия, а и в футбол играл, и лидером был, как он смог не понятно)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Значит сидите неправильно.
Опишите, покажите как.


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Доктор фото не могу сделать, но если описать , то сижу как удобно, ноги согнуты, спина сутулая , с прямой сидеть больнее)

@Доктор Ступин, хотя насчёт генетики не знаю точно, вот с многими общался, у них в семье ни у кого такого нет!, а они все рассыпались, сейчас вся молодёжь слабая,ну что-то явно в жизни поменялось.


----------



## Iorgsirling (8 Ноя 2018)

@alexx2020,
А что в жизни поменялось-то? Население планеты уже за 6 ярдов перевалило. Явно не от плохой жизни))
Просто раньше слабые не выживали тупо или рано умирали. А большой процент "отбраковки" (уж извините за такой термин) компенсировался наличием 6-7 детей в семье (у моей прапрабабушки было 10 детей, из которых 4 умерли в раннем возрасте). И это было всего пару поколений назад.


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Так проблема в том , что медицина говорит что развита хорошо сейчас , а многие болезни остаются хроническими, и многие Из них тяжело контролировать, сейчас лечат многие виды рака, а вот боль в спине и суставах не всегда могут!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

Iorgsirling написал(а):


> @alexx2020,
> А что в жизни поменялось-то? Население планеты уже за 6 ярдов перевалило. Явно не от плохой жизни))
> Просто раньше слабые не выживали тупо или рано умирали. А большой процент "отбраковки" (уж извините за такой термин) компенсировался наличием 6-7 детей в семье (у моей прапрабабушки было 10 детей, из которых 4 умерли в раннем возрасте). И это было всего пару поколений назад.


Это правильно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

alexx2020 написал(а):


> Доктор фото не могу сделать, но если описать , то сижу как удобно, ноги согнуты, спина сутулая , с прямой сидеть больнее)


А если сесть правильно. Тему про Правильно, нашли?


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А если сесть правильно. Тему про Правильно, нашли?


Да нашёл , попробую


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2018)

В этом Правильно, главное подушка под поясницу и под крестец.


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Половина сборной по волейболу.


Да подушка есть у меня), а ещё когда вес наберу то задница больше и уже не болит, спасибо)


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Iorgsirling написал(а):


> А где можно найти подобную информацию?
> Мне вот интересно, как живется людям, которые с моей кривой спиной, такие же выкрутасы выделывают
> А то я, кроме, Артема Дзюбы (капитан сборной России по футболу), никого больше на знаю


А у Дьзюбы что? Интересно посмотреть)


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В этом Правильно, главное подушка под поясницу и под крестец.


Доктор, так может их деформация не стволейболом связана? , а с тем что их с детства берут длинных и худых?, просто до 30 лет эксплуатируют а готом всё, потом они не нужны,может у них и без волейбола это было бы.


----------



## Iorgsirling (8 Ноя 2018)

Кифоз жуткий. Причем я так понимаю, он целенаправленно так "раскачался" (вернее "раскачали"). Раньше он был гораздо субтильнее.


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Iorgsirling написал(а):


> Кифоз жуткий. Причем я так понимаю, он целенаправленно так "раскачался" (вернее "раскачали"). Раньше он был гораздо субтильнее.


Главное что это просто кифоз?, или именно структурные изменения?


----------



## Iorgsirling (8 Ноя 2018)

@alexx2020,



Sasha1994 написал(а):


> Доктор, так может их деформация не стволейболом связана? , а с тем что их с детства берут длинных и худых?, просто до 30 лет эксплуатируют а готом всё, потом они не нужны,может у них и без волейбола это было бы



Я не доктор, но полагаю, что у длинных людей просто предпосылок к таким болячкам больше, чем у невысоких и коренастых. А в подростковый период длинные и худые волейболисты с неокрепшими мышцами и неокрепшими костями зарабатывают себе повреждения, прыгая на деревянном полу.

Тут у доктора лучше спросить, но я сомневаюсь, что с таким кифозом, как у Дзюбы, нет структурных повреждений позвоночника. Потом, повторюсь, его очень сильно "раскачали". Думаю, что не спроста (болеть начала спина). А от футбола она болит похлеще, чем от качалки


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Iorgsirling написал(а):


> @Sasha1994,
> 
> 
> 
> Я не доктор, но полагаю, что у длинных людей просто предпосылок к таким болячкам больше, чем у невысоких и коренастых. А в подростковый период длинные и худые волейболисты с неокрепшими мышцами и неокрепшими костями зарабатывают себе повреждения, прыгая на деревянном полу.


Вот насчёт этого не знаю я всего 174 см, и вес норм а шеерман и ещё кое что имею)


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

alexx2020 написал(а):


> Главное что это просто кифоз?, или именно структурные изменения?


Может и правда от прыжков у них я не знаю, но просто грудной отдел позвоночника, настолько сильный по природе должен быть что не так легко его изуродовать, плюс он ещё и крепится к рёбрам


----------



## Iorgsirling (8 Ноя 2018)

@alexx2020,
Думаю, тут дело в процентном соотношении. Я материалами не владею, но подозреваю, что среди высоких людей (в процентном соотношении, естественно, потому что высоких гораздо меньше) процент патологий позвоночника выше.

P.S. Мне кажется или у вас депрессия на фоне болей?)))


----------



## alexx2020 (8 Ноя 2018)

Iorgsirling написал(а):


> Думаю, тут дело в процентном соотношении. Я материалами не владею, но подозреваю, что среди высоких людей (в процентном соотношении, естественно, потому что высоких гораздо меньше) процент патологий позвоночника выше.


Согласен, по идее у высоких больше броблем, так как вам ещё везде и пригнуться надо и тд, простому мире всё устроено по стандарту а это 175 см


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Ноя 2018)

alexx2020 написал(а):


> Согласен, по идее у высоких больше броблем, так как вам ещё везде и пригнуться надо и тд, простому мире всё устроено по стандарту а это 175 см


Согласен с вами полностью! На своем позвоночнике ощущаю это каждый день. Рост у меня 190 см. А это значит, что все столы и стулья должны быть выше примерно на 11 см. Это очень много. А все сделано на 175 см роста в нашем мире. И все это не удобное. А когда проблемы с позвоночником, то не удобное оно в двойне. Авто тоже проблема, т.к. мало автомобилей где можно удобно сесть подвинуть руль на себя, разогнуть колени и т.п. А когда в добавок размер в талии 46, а рост 190, то даже элементарно штанов таких не найти.


----------



## Iorgsirling (8 Ноя 2018)

@Александр_100, я почти 30 кг "накачал". Слабо? Это я по-поводу штанов))). Кстати, говоря, если накачаете ноги, то проще будет правильно нагибаться, не сгибая спину колесом


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Ноя 2018)

@Iorgsirling, Если бы они у меня накачивались Не все мышцы можно накачать. Есть тпы мышц которые не увеличиваются в объеме. Упражнения делать надо, мышцы укрепляются.
Ноги у меня как раз развиты не плохо, лучше чем руки.
Тут скорее нужно растянуть эти ноги, чтобы хорошо работали тазобедренные суставы и тогда будит нагружаться не поясница, а ягодица и задняя поверхность ног.
В идеале нужно придти к уттанасане. Если тазобедренные будут работать в таком широком диапазоне, то проблем со спиной будит гораздо меньше!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2018)

alexx2020 написал(а):


> Доктор, так может их деформация не стволейболом связана? , а с тем что их с детства берут длинных и худых?, просто до 30 лет эксплуатируют а готом всё, потом они не нужны,может у них и без волейбола это было бы.


Без волейбола было бы хуже.


----------



## alexx2020 (9 Ноя 2018)

А как считаете какой процент людей с хондропатией в Мире, ну или хотябы у вас)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2018)

alexx2020 написал(а):


> А как считаете какой процент людей с хондропатией в Мире, ну или хотябы у вас)


Все:
В настоящее время от 2% до 4% населения имеют диспластические деформации позвоночника (Васильева Л.Ф., 2001).
Дети:
Распространенность диспластических деформаций позвоночника среди детского населения за последнее десятилетие увеличилась в 2 раза (с 8-9% до 16-18%.) (Корнилов Н.В. 2001; Мушкин А.Ю., 2000; ).

Из диссертации Шуляковского Владимир Владимировича.


----------

